# XM and Audiovox Introduce the XR9



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

XM and Audiovox Introduce the XR9 
WASHINGTON and HAUPPAUGE, N.Y., Aug 4, 2004 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX/ 
-- XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR), the nation's leading satellite radio company with more than 2.1 million subscribers, and Audiovox Electronics Corporation, a leading provider of automotive and home audio entertainment, today announced a new satellite radio partnership with the introduction of the Audiovox XR9, the newest plug-and-play satellite radio. 

The XR9 (expected MSRP: $99.99) is the latest Audiovox product for listening to XM Radio and the first plug-and-play Audiovox unit for XM. The XR9 is targeted for the holiday season and expected to ship to retail stores in October. 

The sleek, compact XR9 unit is the smallest satellite radio offered by Audiovox, and it has a fit and finish sure to appeal to a wide audience. Features include a large blue backlit LCD display, peripherally located controls and a very low profile. The XR9 has a built-in wireless FM modulator that allows you to listen to XM on any FM radio. The unit can display up to 20 customizable stock quotes. The receiver comes packed with a remote control as a standard accessory. 

The XR9 moves easily from the vehicle to the home or office. You can plug the unit in your vehicle with an Audiovox car stereo kit ($69.99 MSRP), and you can listen on your stereo with an Audiovox home kit ($69.99). Audiovox plans to offer additional accessories for the XR9, including a portable boombox, in the months ahead. 

"The XR9 is a terrific product that takes advantage of some of XM's newest technologies, including the built-in FM modulator and customized stock quotes," said Daniel Murphy, Senior Vice President of Product Marketing and Distribution for XM Satellite Radio. "We think the design and functionality of the XR9 will be appealing to consumers as we prepare for a very busy holiday season." 

"Audiovox has been one of the early product suppliers of XM Satellite Radio and we are excited about the prospects of our new XR9 and growing partnership with XM," said Pat Lavelle, CEO of Audiovox Electronics.


----------

